# Sponsoring a Niece for immigration to the US.



## SierraMadreMe (Mar 26, 2015)

Wasn't sure how to word that one.

I have a Bro in Law in the US that is disabled.We are actually married to Filipino sisters.We have a niece here in the PI that is a nurse,We would like to get her to the US to help him as much as possible seeing how his mobility is pretty limited.

Does anyone here have any idea how we would go about getting her a visa?

For that matter,how would you go about sponsoring anyone for a visa?We have another niece who we love dearly,and would like to get her to the US as well.I am no longer young,and the wife will likely outlive me by several years.It would be nice if she had someone here to help look after her when I am gone.

Anybody?

SMM


----------



## Ram1957 (Oct 14, 2014)

SierraMadreMe said:


> Wasn't sure how to word that one.
> 
> I have a Bro in Law in the US that is disabled.We are actually married to Filipino sisters.We have a niece here in the PI that is a nurse,We would like to get her to the US to help him as much as possible seeing how his mobility is pretty limited.
> 
> ...


Your best bet would be to contact a Immigration Lawyer in the States. No not seek help from a lawyer here, they will just seperate you from your money.


----------



## JM101 (Jan 6, 2015)

Try here: VisaJourney - Your US Immigration Community

Absolutely TONS of Visa information for all types of visas along with a board of helpful people, just like you find on here. 

JM101


----------



## SierraMadreMe (Mar 26, 2015)

Ram1957 said:


> Your best bet would be to contact a Immigration Lawyer in the States. No not seek help from a lawyer here, they will just seperate you from your money.


No doubt about it.I have had the "pleasure" of using lawyers here before.Thanks for the advice.


----------



## SierraMadreMe (Mar 26, 2015)

JM101 said:


> Try here: VisaJourney - Your US Immigration Community
> 
> Absolutely TONS of Visa information for all types of visas along with a board of helpful people, just like you find on here.
> 
> JM101


Thanks for that link.I will forward it to my Bro in Law.He has mentioned this several times over the last couple of years.We'll see what he comes up with.

SMM


----------



## esv1226 (Mar 13, 2014)

My niece, a nurse went to the US on her own. She went through a lengthy process through work recruitment agency.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

esv1226 said:


> My niece, a nurse went to the US on her own. She went through a lengthy process through work recruitment agency.


My Asawa's niece did that too about 6 years ago. I think the Hospital in the states that hired her did most of the details for her. I don't know anything about it other than she is still in Chicago with the same Hospital.

Fred


----------

